# No signal analog?



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just want to ask what the problem might be when i get the message on my monitor saying "No signal analog" then it just goes into a black screen...

This is how it goes... When im on the net.. youtube.. films etc. Everything is ok i dont get that messsage (Just sometimes but very rarely) But when i play a game i get this message at random i'm playing playing and all of a sudden... Gets stuck, says "No signal Analog" and then just black screen.

So then i have to restart my PC and sometimes i cant even get to the stage where my windows load and it says the message again, and again and so on until i shut it down completely and run it again.

So is this a problem with my Graphics (GTX 550 Ti) Or what? :huh:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems to be a problem with your tower and not the monitor. The monitor is simply saying that it lost the signal, which means the pc stopped sending it.

Post the rest of your system specs including the power supply make and model.

Also , check the cpu and gpu temps both idle and under load and post them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Also make sure your PC to monitor video cable is securely connected on both ends.
Try wiggling the cable while using your PC.


----------



## elvisxxx123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Motherboard : ASUS M2A-VM (crappy yes, getting a new one)

PSU : Corsair CX500

GPU : Geforce GTX550 Ti 

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ (Also getting a new one) 

And yes i have tried wiggling the cables, but as i said "It gets stuck" for example it gets stuck on one sound if you know what i mean and that sound will play until i restart my PC, so i don't think its something to do with the cables :sad:

I was also thinking that it might actually be my motherboard, because its pretty old and i haven't changed it in a LONG time... And my OP system is XP.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you check your temps at all?


----------

